# "the application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)"



## aprilk2775 (Nov 30, 2012)

Hi I recently discovered my computer was having problems after downloading the trial version of Corel Painter 12. When its finished installing, this message pops up, I've included pic of it as well. The same error message pops up when I try to run Bitfinder Antivirus that I purchased last night in hopes it would help. It downloads but gives me that Application error, "the application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)" the bitdefender gives me the same error but says seccenter.exe- application error at the top then "the application was unable to start correctly (0xc000007b)"I also ran the scan disk and it didnt fix it. Please help!!! also ran the scan now for windows 7 in administrator command prompt. it says system scan windows resource protection did not find any integrity violations. I dont know what to do


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF try running system restore to a point prior to trying to install corel
go to start > all programs > accessories >system tools > system restore


----------



## aprilk2775 (Nov 30, 2012)

yah I've already done that and it didn't work


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Where did you get corel from


----------



## aprilk2775 (Nov 30, 2012)

their website under free trials


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok did things work ok prior to trying to install this and what happened when you ran system restore


----------



## aprilk2775 (Nov 30, 2012)

yah things were slow, but now my comp is faster after disk cleanup. Nothing happened after system restore, it only let me go back a few days tho, but it was before the corel painter install. I wanted to go back further but it wouldnt give me the option to


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Ok please go through this http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f112/is-your-pc-running-slow-532072.html 
and lets see if it can make some difference


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

Hi, the reference to "b" usually indicates a HDD problem you say you ran scan disk post #1.

How did you do this? Go to start search and type cmd, right click on the returned cmd.exe and select "run as administrator" at the prompt type:-

chkdsk/r (press enter) agree to run at boot press "y" and restart computer. 5 stages of chkdsk will run, can take many hours when finished will produce a log in event viewer "chkdsk" and will boot into windows.


----------

